# Part Time Lecturer Salary



## jjcanadian (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello,

I am interviewing for a part time lecturer position at an institute in Dubai. Does anyone here teach part time and if so, could you please let me know what such a position pays per hour? Would greatly appreciate any feedback.

Best regards.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

jjcanadian said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am interviewing for a part time lecturer position at an institute in Dubai. Does anyone here teach part time and if so, could you please let me know what such a position pays per hour? Would greatly appreciate any feedback.
> 
> Best regards.



Depends heavily upon:

1) Is it a public or private university? Or is it an institute?
2) What field of study are you teaching?
3) What are you qualifications? 
4) How many in-class hours are expected and how many out-of-class hours are expected?
5) etc.

There are too many variables to give you an informed answer.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And do you have a canadian passport and are you actually 'canadian'  

Had an interesting discussion with a local person who told me their department has to 'see' the photo on a cv to see if someone is being a fraud with their passport  This person works at a major university in the uae, and is high up in his department so is included in hiring within the department. And this only because of his family name as he has only been teaching a year!


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Is it legal to get part time job? or is it going to be your sole job?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

NeoPhoenix said:


> Is it legal to get part time job? or is it going to be your sole job?


It is legal to have a part-time job if you receive a NOC from your full-time employer.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Loukoum (Oct 4, 2011)

For language teaching I used to get AED 150 per hour at an institute. I am a Westerner with a cartload of degrees! 
I know another institute in Knowledge Village offers AED 100 for the same job, because I just refused to work for them. I don't get out of bed for that kind of money.


----------

